# FWB Report 11/22 - They are thinning out



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I got out about an hour before dark and caught and released several 10-11" dinks by bouncing a jig. At dark I went to my honey hole...notta thing there. I proceeded down a couple shorelines and only saw 4 legal ones....none of these were feeding...they were all heading to the gulf. I chase and got 3 of the and lost one do to a tail stab. Was windy and water was choppy...not too cold. I think the run is near over down here...but i'm sure there's still a few late ones out there on the move.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

3 is better then none any day in my book. thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

At least you got enough to stink up the grease. They are hell to hit when they are on the move.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

3 is enough meat for 4 people. WTG F|nz.......look for my post tonight:takephoto


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (11/23/2008)*3 is better then none any day in my book. thanks for the report and :takephoto


I agree Sounds like you had or will have a GREAT dinner!! I am still trying to get my little boat ready won't be this year but Look for some reports for next year I'll be out there!! I am sure they won't be as good as you guy's since it has been years since I have been but It won't take me Long:toast


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I got 3 this morning. Early morning. I started fishing about 2 a.m.on a lighted dock. A 13, 13, and a 14. Ifried them up just awhile ago. Tasty!!! Also caught a 18 in blue, threw him back. Going this morning same bat time same bat channel. Also going to try a few of my other spots. Looking to improve from 3 to 7. Over and out.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

well, I got one, a 13 incher. I saw some people wade gigging. They got 3. We need these temps to drop. This will trigger another push.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *deadeyedave (11/24/2008)*well, I got one, a 13 incher. I saw some people wade gigging. They got 3. We need these temps to drop. This will trigger another push.


when we gonna see some :takephoto of all these fish you keep catching???


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *deadeyedave (11/24/2008)*well, I got one, a 13 incher. I saw some people wade gigging. They got 3. We need these temps to drop. This will trigger another push.
> ...


Well, 13 and 14 inchers are really not worthy of a photogragh. When I geta 20+I will put up a pretty picture!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *deadeyedave (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (11/24/2008)*
> ...


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *deadeyedave (11/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FlounderAssassin (11/24/2008)*
> ...


Roger that...


----------

